# My Baby Frontosa is SICK!!!! help me please...



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well i just bought 6 baby frontosa from 1.5-2.5 inches 2 days ago and today i noticed that one is like bobbing(swimming) in a pattern sort of a way. and its stomach is a lil big? can it be bloat problem? im so confused the rest of the fish are fine look fine swim fine.. just that one looks like what ever it has is stressing it out... and stressing me out!!! please anybody help me... i dont want it to die!!! I JUST FED THEM NOW.. and the rest ate but that one didn't.

HELP ME :-? :roll:


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Luisdp13

First off, I would isolate the little one so the others don't get infected.
What are you water parameters? Ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, pH
When was the last time you did a water change?
What is the tank temperature?
Any larger fish in the tank that's showing aggression?

From what you described, it would sound like bloat. 
Early stage of bloat and if the fish was still eating I would soak food in metronidazole (anti-bacterial med) and feed. Since the fish is not eating, water change, epsom salt, and a tablet of Clout for every 10 gallon of water.
Lights off and remove carbon.
Follow instructions on the Clout label.
No need to feed until the fish recovers.

Clout is very strong medication. Usually, the last thing to use if all else fails. If you can get by with just water change and epsom salt than better.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a Ngara Flametail(2.5-3in) in there couple females but i monitor them not aggressive at all actually they grown up together...

Ph-8.0
Amonia 0-0.25
nitrite-0
Nitrate-20 +-

Temp. 75 degrees F

last water change was yesterday. 20%

Should i treat the water of the main tank where the group is at or where i will isolate the fish at?
where can i buy epsom salt? and how much should I use or put in. im sorry im new to this problem.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

If you don't have a spare tank to isolate the fish then you will have to treat the entire tank.

I would add 1-2 tablespoon per 10 gallon of new replacement water depending on severity. In the fish hobby, Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) is used treating moderate to severe constipation. Basically, a laxative. I buy mine from a drug store or Walmart.


----------



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Meaning do a water change and put as many t spoons as I Ned for the % I put in?


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, that's correct when you are doing water changes. For the first dose, if you have a 75 gallon tank I would add 7-10 tablespoon.


----------



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

How often should i do a water change after putting the first doze in and whats the exact name of the epsom salt or if you can give me a link of the picture to the walmart one my wife is going to go pick it up.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Luisdp13 said:


> How often should i do a water change after putting the first doze in and whats the exact name of the epsom salt or if you can give me a link of the picture to the walmart one my wife is going to go pick it up.


First water change should be a big one 50-75%. Every other day after that do 20-25%. Assuming you're only doing the epsom salt, no meds.

Do some more reading on Epsom Salt (search online) from other resources. There's no particular brand I could suggest. As long as the Magnesium sulfate is one of the ingredients. You find Epsom salt in the pharmaceutical section in milk cartons or large plastic jug containers.


----------

